# Time to start thinking about Deer mineral site refreshing, what do you use?



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

This year I am going to use equal parts Dicalcium Phosphate and Sodium Chloride, just pour both in a pile and mix together. in the past I have used a tractor supply "DuMor pasture mineral block" $20.00 for a 40 pound block and the deer use it a lot. And how many do you put out, I have heard 1 per 40 acres to as much as 1 per 80 acres. What do you guys use and how many spots do you put out.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We manage 1100 acres in SE Ohio and use a recipe from Qdma which is 1 part stock salt, 1 part di-cal, and 2 parts trace minerals. We have 10 stations that we keep active year round and without a doubt our best pics of the year come from them throughout the late summer and really give us a good grasp of the deer we have living on our property. A little trick to help them establish fast is to add a pack of vanilla pudding to new sights to help them locate it quicker. Also when 1st trying to establish them put a few extra in because for one reason or another they simply won't use some like they do others. Also some of our best locations are the down hill areas of our food plots where the water naturally flows from the field. Good luck post some bachelor group pics in August!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Just started two on a 100 acres we hunt. To start I am using a combination of trophy rock and lucky buck minerals.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

capt.scott said:


> Just started two on a 100 acres we hunt. To start I am using a combination of trophy rock and lucky buck minerals.


Good way to start them and have them start using it. Then you can switch to the recipe I just posted and buy the stuff to make 150lbs worth for what you are paying for 1 bucket of lucky buck and part of a trophy rock. Only mix what you are going to use at that time.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Miked913 Thanks for the recipe, called the feed store and its $45.00 for 200 pounds. How much do you put out at a new location and why do only mix what is going to be used at that time.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually do about 25 lbs per station. I'm not sure why not to premix and store it I, have seen that recipe several times and it always says that. Good luck!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

use deercane black max and regular deer cane. a 5lb bag during the season in small amounts, I also use a 25lb red mineral block as well. along with the feeder its a good time.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We used to use a lot of trophy rocks until we looked at the difference. 3- 12# rocks $15 ea.=$45 or 200lbs of minerals & salt $45! Been doing it that way close to 10 years now.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I used a 3 pound coffee can to measure and mixed it up in a 5 gallon bucket and it weighted 31 pounds with the bucket, added the vanilla pudding and put out a bucket at 4 locations, two were established spots and 2 were new. I put a camera on one of the spots to see how it does, I will go back in May and refresh all the locations.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use the cheap trace mineral salt bags from tsc. 2 sites will filled last weekend. They won't get hit hard until spring but I had some sitting around so I filled a couple spots. It's for sure the best way to get a count of the bucks in the area. The pictures keep you excited for the next deer season all summer long.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The minerals are very beneficial to lactating does too! But there's nothing cooler than seeing 5 or 6 big bucks in 1 pic!


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

When is the best time to start a mineral sight? Trying to get things rolling on my property.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I put mine out on 2/5 this year and deer were on it the next day. I put a camera on it and every thing from a yearling doe to 4 1/2 year old bucks are using it. In a couple months I will add a little more to each location.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll get it out asap!! Thanks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone here ever tried a product called Shock Effect? I'm wondering if it is legit or just more marketing blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I put a post up before about my buddies hog county whitetail supplements. If your serious on healthy heard especially if you manage a property I'd HIGHLY recommend you guys try Trackhoe Minerals. You won't be disappointed. It isn't chuck full of salt and other fillers that aren't good for the deer. It's all stuff good for their health and development. Look up Hog County Whitetail Supplements on Facebook for more information or let me know if you want some and I can help.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was down today and pulled the cards in the cameras, lots of activity all day long with all types of deer coming to it, I did not see any bucks still carrying antlers,


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Scum frog , I am very interested in trying some of there products. But not on Facebook and I am close to portage cty. So how do I get a hold of them to try some. You can pm me also ty


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Where in NW Oh can you buy dicalcium phosphate?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

mrahn1138 said:


> Where in NW Oh can you buy dicalcium phosphate?


I got mine at a feed store for live stock, they had to order it for me and it took a few days to get it in.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Jarrett, I'll still take some. Let me know if he's heading down this way anytime soon.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I checked my cameras on Saturday and the deer are using it every day, Have 2 bucks still carrying both sides of there antlers and 1 with only 1 side as of 4/6. When a buck is using it he won't let another deer use it, I saw one buck lower his head like he was going poke another one with his antlers if he didn't move out of the way, now the does don't care I have pictures with 4 of them using it all at the same time. Saw one buck with a little growth of next years antlers starting.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

deer are hammering mineral's right now....its cool to see the turkey have been using them as well! Get ahold of me if you guys are wanting to try some, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have never used a mineral site before but bought some at the deer and turkey expo. I won't be able to get to my hunting property until 4/30. Should I still put it out or just hold off until next year?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishballz said:


> I have never used a mineral site before but bought some at the deer and turkey expo. I won't be able to get to my hunting property until 4/30. Should I still put it out or just hold off until next year?


Definitely put out the minerals. Now is when they will work the sites. They will hit them all year but late spring through summer it prime time for the minerals. It's a good way to get an idea of what deer are in the area as well with a camera hung close.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Will do, thanks Bob!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Talked to my buddy for Hog County Supplements, $35 per 50lb bag or 3/$100. I use a bag or two per site pending the size and then refresh a few months later with one bag usually in beginning to mid July! Like bob said u will find out actually what deer are in your area because you can almost guarantee the bordering properties do not have minerals out. You will see deer you didnt know exist!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

2 weeks ago I added 15 pounds per sight and put the deer cameras back out, pulled the cards yesterday and they are hitting it hard, bucks does and a little fawn had its nose down in it, a few of the sights have a 2-3 inch depression from them licking the dirt, deer are not only ones using it, I have pictures of rabbits, ground hogs,raccoon, and even a coyote stopped and had his nose in it.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

This hole is 10'' deep and this is a new location I started in February, Bucks and Does have been using it none stop. Will definitely do it again next year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

pintail13 said:


> I'll get it out asap!! Thanks!


I've found deer will hit mineral sites year round, but the activity slows down in late Fall and Winter. Early in the year, when bucks have just dropped their antlers and does are carrying fawns is a great time to get going. 

For buck, they drop their antlers, the pedicles scab over, and then new antlers erupt very soon after, It's a continuous process. And pregnant doe need minerals for their unborn fawns, and for nutritious milk while the fawns are still nursing. 



crittergitter said:


> Anyone here ever tried a product called Shock Effect? I'm wondering if it is legit or just more marketing blah, blah, blah.


I'd suspect marketing blah blah! And when you look at the prices for some of the name brand stuff in the sporting goods stores, and compare them to what you can buy in bulk at the feed mill, why would you shop anywhere but the feed mill?

I, and several of my friends, have had great success with straight trace mineral from a feed mill, or Stockman's Salt from TSC. Heck, I've read about guys pulling deer with water softener salt! But, that's more expensive, and I don't know what other minerals might be in it. Maybe none!

I've also been told, several times, that if a mineral is good to give to sheep and goats, then it's good for deer.


----------

